# Do you play Facebook Games?



## Trundle (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't stand any of the facebook games. Every once in awhile I see one, like it for 2 days, then drop it. They're all repetitive games and you can't accomplish anything from them. They are stealing the time of day.

You?


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I always have time(at least 12hrs a day) so I need something to do(other than be on here) so I play some Facebook games.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 2, 2011)

I prefer real games (E.G 4 players co-op)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 2, 2011)

Project Legacy, but usually no more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 2, 2011)

Does Rainbow Unicorn Attack counts? :3


----------



## lilypad (Jan 2, 2011)

Nope, I avoid them because I know if I start I will become addicted. All the people in my school are obsessed with playing family feud..... I am very tempted to play and see why it is so fun.


----------



## Leslie141 (Jan 2, 2011)

No


----------



## AndyB (Jan 2, 2011)

I play one or two, not often though. Haven't in a while.


----------



## Mino (Jan 2, 2011)

LCA_Allstars said:
			
		

> I always have time(at least 12hrs a day) so I need something to do(other than be on here) so I play some Facebook games.


Read a flippin' book.

These are hours you'll never get back.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 2, 2011)

Facebook games are my last resort.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 2, 2011)

I played this one called Baking Life for a couple months a while back. Got tired of all those FB games.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2011)

I FarmVille'd but then it got boring.


----------



## muffun (Jan 2, 2011)

They irritate me for some inexplicable reason, so I'd have to say no. Though I was an avid FarmVille player last year. God that was such a waste of valuable time.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 2, 2011)

A few, much to my chagrin.

I know all the behavorial psychology behind them, yet I STILL play. ;;~;;


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 2, 2011)

If I have absolutely nothing else to do. 

Only then. I've only went to that conclusion once.


----------



## Mugh Hann (Jan 3, 2011)

occasionally i will play robot unicorn attack, but that's pretty much it


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 3, 2011)

Only Facebook games I play are Crazy Taxi, Mouse Hunt, Mafia Wars, that's about it.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 3, 2011)

No, I used to play Mafia Wars because a few of my family played it, but not anymore. Most of the games on there might freeze my comp. :l


----------



## Trundle (Jan 3, 2011)

Rorato said:
			
		

> If I have absolutely nothing else to do.
> 
> Only then. I've only went to that conclusion once.


Heh. I see what you mean. It's impossible for me to have nothing else to do.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 3, 2011)

i had 53 invites for cityville, farmville, and watever the 3rd ville is.


my facebook account for some reason DISABLED... don't know why....


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 7, 2011)

Pokeman said:
			
		

> i had 53 invites for cityville, farmville, and watever the 3rd ville is.
> 
> 
> my facebook account for some reason DISABLED... don't know why....


Lol that happened to me before.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 7, 2011)

Facebook games are a huge waste of time... I don't touch them and ignore any game invites.


----------



## Brad (Jan 7, 2011)

I haven't logged into Facebook for at least 2 months now.


----------

